# The Wisdom of a Four-Legged Elder



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/24/fashion/24SPY.html?_r=2&hpw


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh that was wonderful! Made me think of Max. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

What a heartwarming story, especially since I have an old girl at home.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Great story!

When people ask me how LJ is, my usual reply is simply "old". That kind of sums it up!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I LOVE the seniors but that description sure didn't fit Paige the rage at eleven! Paige runs over a mile a day with her 2 yr old brother and other than peeing the bed once in awhile still looks and acts like a three yr old!!!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Okay, I read that and I keep thinking....why aren't they treating the thyroid deficiency????

Other than that, great story!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for posting this Jean. 
Our "four-legged elder" has been gone for more than 3 years now, but a day does not pass that I do not miss Meeka, her "wisdom" and everything else about her


----------

